# Trellis Anchor Installation



## ebbutler (Jun 7, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how to install anchors? Some where I heard you can use a post hole digger but I have not been able to find any info or instructions.
Thanks


----------



## grapeman (Jun 7, 2012)

The make a special attachment for the post hole digger that you bolt the earth anchor to and screw it into the ground. I DO NOT recommend this as it is an EXTREMELY dangerous thing. The auger can kick outward when you turn the auger on and if someone was anywhere near, it would cut them in two!!!!!!!!! Use the second link here instead. It holds much better in any soil type, but does require the special installation kit.

First link is the attachment: http://www.orchardvalleysupply.com/ovsstore/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=8&idcategory=11
Second link is a better anchor system: http://www.orchardvalleysupply.com/ovsstore/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=10&idcategory=11


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 8, 2012)

I used the screw in helix type of anchor. All screwed in my clay soil but one, so I dug a hole with a post hole digger, then compacted the dirt as I back filled. For over kill I poured a concrete mushroom cap around each anchor, works great at keeping the weeds away from the "eye". Roy


----------

